# Gen 2 LS Front Bumper



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

GM parts direct


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

You can try carid. I don't remember buying replacement or aftermarket body parts but they do have a nice selection.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

There's aftermarket headlights on ebay


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Headlights are really expensive just an FYI. You’re looking at $500 for the set for aftermarket brand and even higher for GM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

eBay has a bunch (LINK). They all seem to be at least $500/set like JAGCruze said. Not sure if the projector ones can be retrofitted to cars that came with the regular reflector assemblies (I believe the LS had a two bulb setup where the LT and Premier got the projector with a single bulb) but someone else might know better.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I just had mine replaced. A projector headlight assembly was $949 bucks if anyone wants an OE from the dealer, per my estimate.


----------

